# Portuguese Coimbra Guitar



## Henriks (Dec 9, 2013)

Still in the design phase, but I guess it would be cool to share something out of the ordinary.

Comments and/or questions are welcome!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Welcome to the GC forum. It is the best forum on the planet ! 

Enjoy and post often.

I had never heard of a Coimbra guitar...looks very interesting

This might interest you:
http://www.mykaguitars.com/instruments/076/default.htm










The tuning mechanisms look very fascinating and complicated...How do they "work"?









Cheers

Dave


----------



## Erich (Apr 23, 2013)

Very cool.. Best of luck!


----------



## Henriks (Dec 9, 2013)

Nice! That guitar looks great! It's not exactly accurate in terms of design, but still it does look good!

These tuners are called "Leque" in portuguese, and were originally invented by John Preston. They are also called preston tuners.

Basically you need strings with a hook on both ends. Then on the neck mechanism, the small slots serve as guides to stretch the strings when you turn those knobs.

If you guys have any more questions, let me know!


----------



## Erich (Apr 23, 2013)

One question... Do you have to use a slightly lower tuning like most 12 string guitars? or standard tuning? or do you use a different tuning altogether on this instrument?


----------

